# Must Listen Music Albums Recommended By Digitians



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi guys ,
I am making this thread so that we digitians can put the names of those music albums , which we believe are good and worth listening by all.

*LONDON CALLING* by *The Clash*
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/7507/b00004bz0n01ss500sclzzzdx0.jpg



```
"London Calling" – 3:19
"Brand New Cadillac"  – 2:09
"Jimmy Jazz" – 3:51
"Hateful" – 2:47
Rudie Can't Fail" – 3:26
"Spanish Bombs" – 3:18
"The Right Profile" – 4:00
"Lost in the Supermarket" – 3:47
"Clampdown" – 3:50
"The Guns of Brixton" – 3:07
"Wrong 'Em Boyo"  – 3:10
"Death or Glory" – 3:55
"Koka Kola" – 1:45
"The Card Cheat" - 3:51
"Lover's Rock" – 4:01
"Four Horseman" – 3:00
"I'm Not Down" – 3:00
"Revolution Rock" 5:37
"Train in Vain" – 3:11
```


Technically its a Punk-rock album, but its anything but punk. A real good album which have amazing songs from starting to end. A must listen for any rock fan, or music lover in general. *My rating : 5/5* (Its a perfect album)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2007)

I really like Collective Soul's new album "Afterwords". Some good tracks in there...

James Blunt's new album...yuck! He has lost it...


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> James Blunt's new album...yuck! He has lost it...


After a few years, people will see him as a _One Hit Wonder_.
See the rating : *img411.imageshack.us/img411/7375/jamesbluntreviewfy7.png


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 29, 2007)

Phobia - Breaking Benjamin(2006)*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/9/30/t_bbpm_6bf29fd.jpg

gr8 album for rock lovers not the best lyrically but it rocks totally the 1st track "the diary of jane" is an instant classic.

Under the Iron Sea - Keane(2006)*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/9/30/t_keanem_0f737e5.jpg

fab brit piano-pop rock music gr8 music but lacks a bit in vocals and lyrics

do we have to post only recent albums.i think that's the way coz we'll have ppl screaming for pearljam,metallica,slipknot,etc. and gay bands tooo 

try sputnikmusic.com for music reviews they really have very good critic reviews


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice thread.

Every album by linkin' park--awesome band

We the people by Flipsyde(2005)

Maroon 5 - It Wont Be Soon Before Long


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> do we have to post only recent albums.i think that's the way coz we'll have ppl screaming for pearljam,metallica,slipknot,etc.
> 
> try sputnikmusic.com for music reviews they really have very good critic reviews


 I think good music is timeless. One can post any and every type of 'good' music. My recommendation was a 1979 album. lol.....

And thanks for the site


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 29, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Eyes Open
Lostprophets - Liberation Transmission

My Current Favorite Albums.


----------



## Mohd Arif (Sep 29, 2007)

I like BACKSTREET BOY'S GREATEST HITS.............show me the meaning   is the best song, in my opinion.


----------



## dissel (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for making this thread, after movies here must a music recommendation thread going on. Please use following format.

*Song Name:-,Artist:-Album Name:-*

or 

Whole *Album:- Artist:-*
A Album art will be great addtion.

So it can be acquired easily by any one .

Thank you.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 30, 2007)

Linkin's last album sucks for a big portion so does maroon 5's lots of peppy stuff

Plz don't post gay-band music


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 30, 2007)

Must listen Alter Bridge's Blackbird scheduled for release on 9th oct.also breaking benjamin's phobia,dream theater's systematic chaos.also megadeth's united abominations.thats a few to mention.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 30, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> Linkin's last album sucks for a big portion so does maroon 5's lots of peppy stuff
> 
> Plz don't post gay-band music


Thats your opinion dude.Please don't force it.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 30, 2007)

"Eminem Presents The Re-Up" - Eminem, 50 Cents, G-Unit and many other Artists

*img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/9/9/30/f_TheReUpm_0696368.png


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 30, 2007)

Marilyn Manson-Tainted love
Sepultura-Attitude
Iron Maiden-Hallowed be thy name
Pink Floyd-Each and every f*cking song of theirs is a classic!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2007)

Evergreen oldies
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

If - Bread
Aubrey - Bread
Baby i'm a want you - Bread
Every women in the world - Air Supply
Two less lonely people - Air Supply
Lost in love - Air Supply
Making love out of nothing at all - Air Supply
Do wah diddy diddy - Manfred Man
Hippy hippy hhake - The Swinging Blue Jeans
No milk today - Herman's Hermits
Imagine - John Lennon
Drive - The Cars
Ghost Town - Huns and Dr. Beeker

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Pop/punk/electronic
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Dont push me - Sweetbox 
They - Jem
Destroy everything you touch - Ladytron
Fighting in builtup areas - Ladytron
Evil - Ladytron
Sugar - Ladytron
Must be dreaming - Frou Frou
Breathe in - Frou Frou
Only got one - Frou Frou
Here (in your arms) - Hellogoodbye
All out of love - Hellogoodbye
Baby i love you - The Yayhoos
People always talk about weather - Yonderboi
Badly broken butterflies - Yonderboi
Black cherry - Goldfrapp


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Some Dark metal/ love metal
+++++++++++++++

Rush - Poisonblack
The state - Poisonblack
With her i die - Poisonblack
Love infernal - Posionblack
In lust - Posionblack

Bittersweet - Entwine
Surrender - Entwine
Bleeding for cure - Entwine

Join me in death - HIM
The funeral of hearts - HIM
In joy and sorrow - HIM
Wings of a butterfly - HIM
Killing loneliness - HIM
Behind the crimson door - HIM

Reflections - From Autumn to Ashes
Chloroform perfume - From Autumn to Ashes
Autumn's monologue - From Autumn to Ashes
The fiction we live - From Autumn to Ashes
I'm the best at ruining my life - From Autumn to Ashes
Long to go - From Autumn to Ashes

Frozen to lose it all - Negative
Locked in the dark side - Negative
Until you're mine - Negative
About my sorrow - Negative
Angel's wont lie - Negative

Wish i had an angel - Nightwish
Nemo - Nightwish
Sleeping sun - Nightwish
Higher than hope - Nightwish
Angels fall first - Nightwish

Its Dangerous Business Walking Out Your Front Door - Caliban
The awakening - Caliban
My time has come - Caliban
I'll show no fear - Caliban

+++++++++++++++++++


Metal
*************************

Tears dont fall - Bullet for my Valentine
All these things i hate (revolves around me) - Bullet for my Valentine
The end - Bullet for my Valentine
Curses - Bullet for my Valentine

*************************


Rock/Alternative
-----------------------------------

Until the say i die - Story of the year
Anthem of our dying day - Story of the year
Street spirit - Radiohead
JCB song - Nizlopi
Flawed design - Stabilo
Santa Monica - Theory of a Deadman
Make up your mind - Theory of a Deadman
Since you've been gone - Theory of a Deadman
Switchback - Celldweller
Lips of an angel - Hinder
Better days - The Goo Goo Dolls
Here is gone - The Goo Goo Dolls
Black baloon - The Goo Goo Dolls
Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung
Cinderella - Aqualung
Brighter than sunshine - Aqualung
Signal Fire - Snow Patrol
Chasing cars - Snow Patrol
Shut your eyes - Snow Patrol
Bones - The Killers
Read my mind - The Killers

-------------------------------------------

Emo
...................................................

Buried myself alive - The used
All that i've got - The used
Yesterdays feelings - The used
The bird and the worm - The used
Smother me - The used
Cancer - My Chemical Romance
I dont love you - My Chemical Romance
Disenchanted - My Chemical Romance

...................................................


Intrumentals/ Beats
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Apocalyptica
Explosions in the Sky
The Album Leaf
The Crystal Method
The Prodigy

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Thats all for this moment


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> Phobia - Breaking Benjamin(2006)*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/9/30/t_bbpm_6bf29fd.jpg
> 
> gr8 album for rock lovers not the best lyrically but it rocks totally the 1st track "the diary of jane" is an instant classic.


Nice recommendation. . I really enjoyed the album.......


My next two recommendations:

*i21.tinypic.com/34gltad.jpg

*REVOLVER * by *The Beatles*  (1966)


*i20.tinypic.com/1zptoa8.jpg

*HYPNOTIZE* by *System Of A Down* (2005)

Although both albums are of different genres, but both are amazing.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 1, 2007)

Tool - Ænima (Genre: Progressive/Psychedelic Rock)
Dream Theater - Train of Thought (Genre: Progressive Metal)
Opeth - Blackwater Park (Genre: Progressive Death Metal)
John Coltrane - Blue Train (Genre: Jazz)

lot more to mention though


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2007)

the rising tied - fort minor ...

fire & ice - live mix by tiesto

collision course - jay-z & lp ...


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 1, 2007)

Show me the meaning : Backstreet boys
As long as you love me: Backstreet boys
Thats the way I like it : Backstreet boys
Numb : Linkin Park
One love.. Blue
These are among my all time favourites


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ We are discussing _music_ albums, not songs


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> ^^ We are discussing _music_ albums, not songs



Every track in an album is not always worth listening. So its not fair to mention whole album, song name will be more specific.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 1, 2007)

i disagree let us post albums with atleast 3-4 gr8 songs not the regular single chart hits

opeth's blackwater park is considered to be a metal masterpiece.

i do have 5 songs from blackbird(from indian itunes) but the're nowhere close to ODR's tracks maybe coz leaving Rise today all are in mono.i'm definitely buying this(again from indian itunes) on Oct 9.it's my 3rd most anticipated album  after LP's & Avril's album.


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i disagree let us post albums with atleast 3-4 gr8 songs not the regular single chart hits
> 
> opeth's blackwater park is considered to be a metal masterpiece.
> 
> i do have 5 songs from blackbird(from indian itunes) but the're nowhere close to ODR's tracks maybe coz leaving Rise today all are in mono.i'm definitely buying this(again from indian itunes) on Oct 9.it's my 3rd most anticipated album  after LP's & Avril's album.


i second that.


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 2, 2007)

Album: INSOMNIAC
Artist: Enrique Iglesias
Songs: Ring my Bells, Ping Pong song, On top of you, Somebodys me, Tired of being sorry


----------



## dissel (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^
Yes,+1...

Ring my Bells --Awesome.The whole album is great.


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Album: INSOMNIAC
> Artist: Enrique Iglesias
> Songs: Ring my Bells, Ping Pong song, On top of you, Somebodys me, Tired of being sorry


Personally, I hated the album. All songs are about love, love and love.nothing else and sounds too similar.
But thats just my opinion.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 2, 2007)

hard_rock do you have soft rocks or what! enrique that's to girls what PCD is to guys


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 2, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> hard_rock do you have soft rocks or what! enrique that's to girls what PCD is to guys




to each their own i guess


----------



## Phreezer (Oct 2, 2007)

Album - Anthem for the underdog
Artist - 12 Stones.

Whole album is awesome...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 2, 2007)

i like 12 stones and most of grunge rock broken & back up are my fav. 12 stones songs will definitetly try the album


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 3, 2007)

No guys.. Linkin Park and Greenday(only some) are my fav. in ROCK.
 I like Enrique's voice thats it.. But what can I do!! All he sings is just about love  

Apart from these I forgot to mention the most recommended:
*ENIGMA.*


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 3, 2007)

tears don't fall--bullet for my valentine
bleed it out--linkin park
waste--staind
evolution ---korn
never to late-three days grace
liberate me-disturbed
this moment--disturbed
the pretenders--foo fighters
dani california--red hot chili peppers
***** we got a problem-korn
famous --puddle of mud
i don't want to stop--ozzy osbourne
the enemy--godsmack
from yesterday--30 seconds to mars
nothing left to loose-puddle of mud-
bottled up inside--korn
love like winter--afi

song name---contributing artist


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 3, 2007)

The Paramour Sessions - Papa Roach(Nu-Metal)
*img67.imageshack.us/img67/1988/41jsm9kyfzlaa240ub4.th.jpg

one of the best releases this year good rythmic pop-rock feel.nicely produced


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey i am not a trance fan-but u cant just escape the whole genre-especially many of my friends remain high on this type of songs--
so plz just post some best trance tracks--not albums-not albums
just ur favourite trance track--like say requiem for dream soundtrack


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2007)

manishjha18 said:
			
		

> hey i am not a trance fan-but u cant just escape the whole genre-especially many of my friends remain high on this type of songs--
> so plz just post some best trance tracks--not albums-not albums
> just ur favourite trance track--like say requiem for dream soundtrack



Infected mushrooms (all trance tracks are ok)
beautifull things - Andain
you once told me - Andain
I Close My Eyes - DJ Inphinity
reflekt feat. delline bass - need to feel - Elitemusic
He's a pirate - DJ Tiesto
Paul Oakenfold - Great Wall 2CDs(thats one more album)


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 6, 2007)

hey i loved lost prophets and breaking benjamin, can someone suggest any good bands/artists similar to the two??


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

If any1 likes melodic death metal, listen to Amon Amarth's "With Oden On Our Side"

And fav track in that, Gods Of War Arise
Last.fm says i'm the top listener globally (yay.), chk out the link for the song

Edit: My fav song though is Enter Sandman by Metallica.

Herez my complete music profile


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 6, 2007)

Not too much i listen but I loves...

Green Street Hooligans THe stone roses


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> hey i loved lost prophets and breaking benjamin, can someone suggest any good bands/artists similar to the two??



Find the similar artists to breaking benjamin here *www.last.fm/music/Breaking+Benjamin/+similar

and to Lost Prophets here:
*www.last.fm/music/Lostprophets/+similar


----------



## pirates1323 (Oct 6, 2007)

-----------------------------
50 Cent - Curtis
kanye West - Graduation
Chamillionaire - Ultimate Victory
Timbaland - Timbaland Presents Shock Value
Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveSounds
Akon - Trouble, Konvicted
Fort Minor - The Rising Tied
Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight, Collision Course
Wyclef Jean - The Carnival II: Memoirs of an Immigrant
T-Pain - Epiphany
T.I. - T.I. vs. T.I.P.
Metallica - ReLoad
-----------------------------
and also wanna recommend all the top charts albums at billboard ....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

We The People By FLIPSYDE.


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 6, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> Find the similar artists to breaking benjamin here *www.last.fm/music/Breaking+Benjamin/+similar
> 
> and to Lost Prophets here:
> *www.last.fm/music/Lostprophets/+similar


thanks a lot.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> We The People By FLIPSYDE.


+1. someday, spun are hits. Us history has funny lyrics.


----------



## eggman (Oct 6, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> +1. someday, spun are hits. Us history has funny lyrics.



Yup.great _underrated_ album.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Great debut album no doubt about it.Songs like SPUN,FLIPSYDE,and GET READY are excellent.
From get ready "she addicted like di*k was cocaine".lols


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm....my tastes are not so good I guess, but here are my picks:

Linkin Park - Reanimation (2002)
Linkin Park - Meteora (2003)
Boyzone - Key to My Life: The Collection/By Request/Ballads: The Love Songs collection
Westlife - Unbreakable: The greatest hits vol. 1
Westlife - The Love album (2006)
Backstreet Boys - Backstreet's Back (1997)
Backstreet Boys - Millennium (1999)
Backstreet Boys - Never Gone (2005)
xXx Original Soundtrack 
Shania Twain - Come on Over
Ronan Keating - Ronan (2001)
Ronan Keating - 10 Years of Hits (2004)
Ronan Keating - Bring You Home (2006)


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

Talking about the Debut.... here's one of the best debut..........One of the best album ever and one of the must-haves:

*cdn.last.fm/coverart/300x300/1196.jpg


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 7, 2007)

plz let's do small poll should there be album recommendation for rap/hip-hop(eminem,jay-z,fort minor are fine but definitely not T.I or T-Pain)

Flipsyde had a gr8 debut for me someday==aashayein(iqbal)the video is cool too.

Avril Lavigne - Let Go & Under my Skin(fab. albums by a former pop-punk    artist.must have for avril faithfulls)
Evanescence - Fallen(Amy Lee's voice makes every song click)
Madonna - Confessions on a Dance Floor(excellent album by the queen of pop)


will post album art later


----------



## eggman (Nov 9, 2007)

Toxicity - S O A D


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 9, 2007)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains ; 2004;Hard Rock
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1350432_614935BRAWL.AA240.jpg

Alter Bridge - Blackbird;2007;Hard Rock
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1350433_61ZkxCz6boL.AA240.jpg

Made from the former Creed members with a new vocalist AB is definitely good listen for all.Albums as a whole might not be perfect but do get hold of
these songs

Blackbird(Before Tomorrow Comes;Ties That Bind;Rise Today;Blackbird;Watch Over You)

ODR(Metalingus;Burn It Down;End Is Here;Open Your Eyes;In Loving Memory)

If you like Metalingus u'll love AB


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 9, 2007)

not much, but a few, and again, not the whole album......

1. All the right reasons- Far away(Nickelback)
2. John Lennon Collection- Imagine.
3. Angels - Robbie williams


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 9, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> Phobia - Breaking Benjamin(2006)*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/9/30/t_bbpm_6bf29fd.jpg
> 
> gr8 album for rock lovers not the best lyrically but it rocks totally the 1st track "the diary of jane" is an instant classic.


 +1 

Dude i was gonna recommend the same album . this was the first album that hit my mind when i read the thread title .

"Diary of Jane" n "Breath" are simply awesome .

*My Recommendation:*

*ONE X* by *Three Day's Grace*

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41S8h81t4PL._AA240_.jpg

Best Song: Never Too Late
Recommended Songs in Album: Animal I Have Become , Riot


----------



## chicha (Nov 9, 2007)

Iron Madien:- The number of the beast(all songs are very nice).
Pink Floyd:-   Almost all their songs are nice(that makes their album good).


sorry to add this but November Rain from GnR is my alltime fav song(I just had to add this)


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

Iron Maiden rocks. They produced gud musics.All the albums of them r excellent.Just have a taste .


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 11, 2007)

guyz all rock noobs know of IM;PF;Metallica so keep your noob knowledge to you and recommend something new and unpopular in india.

i guess this will block most of the recommendations but real music lovers know that non-mainstream music is also sometimes way better.

zeeshan i fell in love with never too late when it was released.i also liked pain.almost all the canadian rockers produce very good music.

anyone who likes christian rock or gospel music plz pm me some recommendations.i want to explore this genre


----------



## chicha (Nov 11, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> guyz all rock noobs know of IM;PF;Metallica so keep your noob knowledge to you and recommend something new and unpopular in india.
> 
> i guess this will block most of the recommendations but real music lovers know that non-mainstream music is also sometimes way better.
> 
> ...



you have a point dude but i posted what i like and i think most of them here do the same. my brother buys some strange stuff i once listned to Black sabath, Tool, Twisted Sisters and Cannibal corps etc some were nice and some were toooooooooooooo heavy for me.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 11, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> guyz all rock noobs know of IM;PF;Metallica so keep your noob knowledge to you and recommend something new and unpopular in india.


 Dude this is a forum to share knowledge , some a new some are old , it's a free-for-all everyone contributes what he knows .

You should try to be a lil less agresive in your comments n respect others bcoz you might be good at something n the other might be at some other


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 12, 2007)

i'm sorry but it's the same when u post some old news or tutorial in this forum most of the guyz know it and a stack of "old news/trick" posts show up.it would be better if the thread contains only recommendations for regular listeners.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 12, 2007)

*The Wall* by *Pink Floyd*.The best album.Ever.

*www.escueladeblogs.com/starless/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/pink-floyd-the-wall.jpg

Must listen tracks:Another brick in the wall,Hey You,Comfortably Numb,Run Like Hell.All the songs are class apart in this album.


----------



## eggman (Nov 12, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> *The Wall* by *Pink Floyd*.The best album.Ever.
> 
> *www.escueladeblogs.com/starless/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/pink-floyd-the-wall.jpg
> 
> Must listen tracks:Another brick in the wall,Hey You,Comfortably Numb,Run Like Hell.All the songs are class apart in this album.


I liked *THE DARK SIDE OF MOON* and *WISH YOU WERE HERE* better


----------



## lywyre (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ain't no Sunshine* by *Bill Withers* in *Notting Hill*
*When You Say Nothing at all* by *Ronan Keating* in *Notting Hill*


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 12, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I liked *THE DARK SIDE OF MOON* and *WISH YOU WERE HERE* better



Those two albums rock too!!Which Pink Floyd album doesn't??Sorrow,Hey You,Echoes[must listen,this one],Run like hell,Great gig in the sky,Welcome to the machine,High hopes,all these tracks are in a different league altogether.

Album: *Midian* by *Cradle Of Filth*.

*panther1.last.fm/coverart/300x300/1418865-120938859.jpg

Must Listen Tracks: Her Ghost In The Fog,Cthulhu Dawn.Try it out.It's great!!


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 12, 2007)

been long since i heard anythin new from CoF, gotta try midian


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

Diversity by Entwine


----------



## nix (Nov 14, 2007)

listen to the matt darey DJ mix on nocturnal...for chillout and trance music..
i think the greatest podcast has been the matt darey podcast no 3. you can download his songs(podcasts) from myspace.com/mattdarey. i love those long, continous 1+hrs of music on a single podcast....its worth the download, so check that one out...

and for those who dont have the patience to download the whole podcast--i will recommend some tracks off those podcasts...some which are really good.
1.andain-beautiful things
2. tiesto-do you feel me (taken from his new album(elements of life))


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> listen to the matt darey DJ mix on nocturnal...for chillout and trance music..
> i think the greatest podcast has been the matt darey podcast no 3. you can download his songs(podcasts) from myspace.com/mattdarey. i love those long, continous 1+hrs of music on a single podcast....its worth the download, so check that one out...
> 
> and for those who dont have the patience to download the whole podcast--i will recommend some tracks off those podcasts...some which are really good.
> ...



+1 for beautiful things-andain
havent listened tiestos's new trance album.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 14, 2007)

aint nobody listens to RAMMSTEIN ..me a die hard fan of them ...this album of theirs is too good 

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/4435/bestrw8.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Nov 14, 2007)

Pink Floyd the WALL 
Jon BOnJovi The left feels right


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 22, 2008)

*Linkin Park : Minutes to Midnight.*
Easily their best album, ever. Every song is awesome to me.
Recommended song : The little things give you away. 

*My Chemical Romance : Welcome to the **Black Parade* 
Awesome album. But listen with an open mind
Recommended song : Mama.

*Poets of the Fall : Carnival of Rust
*One of the best albums I've heard in a looong time. 
Recommended song : Locking up the sun

*U2 : Joshua Tree 
*Need I say anything? 
Recommended song : All 

*Evanescence : Fallen 
*If this album doesn't haunt you, nothing will. 
Recommended Song : Tourniquet

*Fort Minor : The Rising Tied
*This Album features some of the best rapping i've ever heard. 
Recommended Song : Kenji [Absolute must listen]

*Pink Floyd : The Wall 
*Not their best album, but highly recommended due to the ....
Recommended Song : Comfortably Numb *

RHCP : Stadium Arcadium
*I love disk 2, disk 1 is a bit too poppy for me. 
Recommended Song : Death of a Martian 

*Queen : Greatest Hits 
*Oh come on, how could I not mention this? 
Recommended Song : Bohemian Rhapsody

*System of a Down : Hypnotize 
*Fantastic Album from start to finish 
Recommended Song : Lonely Day


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^Damn,I thought the bolded text are links.Lol.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Dido : Life For Rent*
Specially "Life For Rent" and "White Flag"


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2008)

Silverstein - When broken is easily fixed


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 23, 2008)

*Thrice - Vhiessu;The Alchemy Index:Fire & Water*
*Genre-Hard Rock*.
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31QWJPRH7TL._AA115_.jpg
Vhiessu is the album that got me into thrice.Songs like Red Sky,The Earth will shake,Image of the invisible,etc.The entire CD is a classic.This is one of the 2 CD that i really intend to buy.Don't be surprised to see some tracks climb your all time fav list.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21PFjR1qDAL._AA115_.jpg
The Alchemy Index was the best Rock release of 2007.Best part is that it beats Radiohead at it's own game.This album is truly Thrice's Kid A.Awesome consistency and freshness in each track.

*Opeth - Still Life;Blackwater Park
Genre - Progressive Metal*

Metal Fans if u already don't worship them,u will after listening to these albums.Personally i'm not a metal guy but i find them lot better than other metal s***


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience and Grace. Amazing album.

I didn't like it at first. The single 'The pretender' takes a while to 'get to you'. However, give the songs a thorough listen, cause there are some amazing tracks in there. In order of preference:
Summer's End.
Home
Statues
Stranger things have happened
Long road to ruin

I haven't gotten into the rest of the songs as yet, but I assume they are quite nice as well...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 3, 2008)

-Dead letters by The Rasmus

-Hide from the sun by the Rasmus

-GnR-greatest hits

-MCR-The Black parade.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> -MCR-The Black parade.


yup thats kinda strange at first take but gets better and better as u listen to it more n more.

Other u may like : Cancer, Teenagers and I dont love you(this ones my fav)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, Paranoid, etc

Ozzy Osbourne - The Diary of a Mad Man

Geezer Butler - Ohmwork

Betallica - A Garage Dayz Nite, Betallica(The Grey Album)

Metallica - No Life 'Till Leather, Kill 'em All, Ride The Lightning, Master Of Puppets, ...And Justice for All, Metallica, Load, ReLoad, Garage Inc., S&M.

Iron Maiden - Powerslave, The Number Of The Beast, The Seventh Son of A Seventh Son, Iron Maiden, Killers, Dance Of Death, A Matter of Life and Death, Fear of the Dark

Slayer - Reign In Blood

Megadeth - United Abonimations, Capitol Punishment - The Megadeth Years, Count Down To Extinction, Rust In Peace, Cryptic Writings, So Far So Good So What, Youthanasia, The System has Failed, The World Needs A hero

Dream Theater - Images & Words, Awake, Metropolis Pt.2 - Scenes of A Memory

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I, Led Zeppelin II, Led Zeppelin III, Led Zeppelin IV, Houses of Holy, Physical Graffiti, Presence, In Through The Out Door, Coda

Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang

Bob Dylan - Subterranian Homesick Blues

System of a Down - Hypnotize, Mezmerize, Steal This Album!, Toxicity, System of a Down.


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 3, 2008)

^ i wonder why most DT fans don't like ToT


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2008)

*The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/67/Pepper%27s.jpg/200px-Pepper%27s.jpg
*Probably the best album ever made.

*The Beatles - The Beatles(The White Album)*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/4/4c/The_BEATLES_Cover_Art_Remastered.png/200px-The_BEATLES_Cover_Art_Remastered.png
This one is my favorite.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup thats kinda strange at first take but gets better and better as u listen to it more n more.
> 
> Other u may like : Cancer, Teenagers and I dont love you(this ones my fav)



did I forget to mention teenagers?OMG I love it.Gonna check out the other two you recommended.

BTW any must listen song by System of a Down?I think I should check them out too.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> did I forget to mention teenagers?OMG I love it.Gonna check out the other two you recommended.
> 
> BTW any must listen song by System of a Down?I think I should check them out too.


I don't listen to them now,

But some i liked back then were Aerials(this ones the best IMO), Chop Suey(funny), Hypnotize, Radio, Lonely Day....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm into movies more than Music, but things might change as I listen to Music while working. 

I recommend *Electric President - Electric President*
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51YNZ5J615L._AA240_.jpg

I love most of the tracks and this track : "_Ten Thousand Lines_" which I listen to track for some 20 times a day religiously. 


I'm going for some albums based on the recommendations: 
1. Queen : Greatest Hits (I love "Radio Gaga and We will rock you")
2.  Breaking Benjamin : Phobia
3. SOAD : Hypnotize
4. Pink Floyd : The Wall (I love the "We need no Education, but no sure if it's in this album)


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 4. Pink Floyd : The Wall (I love the "We need no Education, but no sure if it's in this album)



someone wrote "we don't need no education" in large ash black colors on our college wall just a night before inspection


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'm going for some albums based on the recommendations:
> 1. Queen : Greatest Hits (I love "Radio Gaga and We will rock you")


you forgot 'another one bites the dust' and 'we are the champions'.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 4, 2008)

boys like girls-boys like girls


these guys rocked in heir first album itslf...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

has anyone heard the song rust in peace by megadeth in the album rust in peace ? the awssome drum intro and the part after the bridge near the end are insanely good.


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/67/Pepper%27s.jpg/200px-Pepper%27s.jpg
> *Probably the best album ever made.



100% agree with you, specially the MONO version.
Here is another amazing album...
*MUSE- BLACK HOLES AND REVELATIONS*
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8f/BHARCOVER.jpg


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> someone wrote "we don't need no education" in large ash black colors on our college wall just a night before inspection



LOL



shady_inc said:


> *The Wall* by *Pink Floyd*.The best album.Ever.
> 
> [
> Must listen tracks:Another brick in the wall,Hey You,Comfortably Numb,Run Like Hell.All the songs are class apart in this album.





eggman said:


> I liked *THE DARK SIDE OF MOON* and *WISH YOU WERE HERE* better




Seems most ppl like Pink Floyd. I find the Wish You Were Here one the best... awesome guitaring... am trying it these days.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 7, 2008)

Second try : primary disease


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Seems most ppl like Pink Floyd.


How can I not like them!!!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> has anyone heard the song rust in peace by megadeth in the album rust in peace ? the awssome drum intro and the part after the bridge near the end are insanely good.


 
yes its great!

Albums i'd recommend-

1.Alter Bridge-One Day Remains/blackbird
2.Lenny Kravitz-Its A time for love revolution
3.Sultans of swing-dire strats
4.megadeth-united abominations  
5.GNR-greatest hits
6.Rahu Sharma-Time Traveller (in case u like instrumentals)
7.deff leppard-vault
8.this one's must--Steve vai,joe satriani,eric johnson-G3 Live in concert---   200bucks only.worth a million


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 7, 2008)

-Black Sabbath-The best of Black Sabbath


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 7, 2008)

^bs- paranoid also


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2008)

(music) It's okay now, I'm here! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif nice thread.

Teri Deewani - 14 Of Todays Biggest Sufi Hits

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/3306/terideewanilgabcyi5.jpg

1. Saiyyan (Kailasa Jhoom Re) - Kailash Kher

2. Maula Mere Maula (Anwar) - Roop Kumar Rathod

3. Jiya Dhadak Dhadak (Kalyug) - Rahat Fateh Ali Khan

4. Teri Deewani (Kailasa) - Kailash Kher

5. Bulla Ka Jana (Rabbi) - Rabbi Shergill

6. Tere Bina (Guru) - A R Rahman

7. Mann Ki Lagan (Paap) - Rahat Fateh Ali Khan

8. Mitwa (Kabhi Alvida Naa Khena) - Shafqat Amanat Ali & Shankar Mahadevan

9. Tere Ishq Mein (Ishqa Ishqa) - Rekha Bharadwaj

10. Heer (Mitti - Call Of The Sufi) - Sukhwinder Singh

11. Allah Ke Bande (Kailasa) - Kailash Kher

12. Kehnde Ne Naina - Devika

13. Afreeen Afreen (Sangam) - Ustad Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan

14. Ishq Nachaya - Sona

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEemM0l6Ffo

Whole album is awesome... Must Listen For Sufi Music lovers..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif 

new track for me... 
Ishq Nachaya - Sona 
Kehnde Ne Naina - Devika.  i luv dis song.. its so beautiful..
Heer (Mitti - Call Of The Sufi) - Sukhwinder Singh


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 9, 2008)

Within Temptation-The Heart Of Everything
*cover6.cduniverse.com/MuzeAudioArt/Large/13/986213.jpg

if u like Evanescence u'll love it-great voice and great chick..! i m in love 


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHup6fFXfsw


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Gutterflower* - The Goo Goo Dolls  (2002)
*s.yottamusic.com/i/aPrW.7FkG/375x375
*
Dizzy Up The Girl *- The Goo Goo Dolls  (1998 )
*www.musicfanclubs.org/googoodolls/images/DizzyUpTheGirl.jpg

*Let Love In* -The Goo Goo Dolls  (2006)
*vagalume.uol.com.ar/goo-goo-dolls/discografia/let-love-in.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

*Sleep Through The Static* - Jack Johnson (2008)
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8d/Sleep_Through_The_Static_2008.jpg


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

MUSE- ORIGIN OF SYMMETRY

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/2705/originofsymmetryya2.jpg

MUSE - ABSOLUTION 
*i35.photobucket.com/albums/d192/papertrail/music/muse-absolution-cover.gif


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 18, 2008)

Back Street Boys..........


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok.. this is not an album, but a very interesting song... chek it man awesome!!!

*www.acchablog.com/2007/03/29/meet-pawan-p-reddy-the-jana-gana-mana-kid/


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 18, 2008)

Eagles-Long road out of Eden , Hell Freezes Over
James Blunt-Both albums
Evanescence-The open door
Goo Goo Dolls-All Albums-T159 mentioned


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2008)

*Silverstein *is a Post Hardcore, Emo band, I came to know about this band through the movie session 9.

The listing is in order of liking:

*Discovering the Wavefront* by Silverstein (2005)
*www.kindamuzik.net/gfx/Silverstein-cvr-0905.jpg
*

Arrivals and Departures* by Silverstein (2007)
*www.drivenfaroff.com/wp-content/2007/05/silverstein.jpg

*
When Broken is Easily Fixed* by Silverstein (2003)
*ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B000094C27.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

*FATA *is a melodic hardcore band, that was initially know for its unique dual vocal style. One of my evergreen band 
*
Abandon Your Friends* by From Autumn to Ashes
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/64/3346773_fata_200.jpg


*Too Bad You Are Beautiful *by From Autumn To Ashes
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/16/Too_Bad_You%27re_Beautiful.jpg


*The Fiction We Live* by From Autumn To Ashes
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/da/The_Fiction_We_Live.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

*Indus Creed* - The Legendary Indian Rock Band 
The best indian band yet acc to me..!
Must listen their albums.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

*Yonderboi* : I came to know abt his work thru NFS Carbon (People Always Talk About The Weather). The songs are downtempo electronic. Splendid isolation is mesmerizing, worth givin a try.

*Splendid Isolation* by Yonderboi
*www.plong.com/MusicCatalog/Y/Yonderboi%20-%20Splendid%20Isolation/Yonderboi%20-%20Splendid%20Isolation.jpg
notably All We Go To Hell, Amor, People Always Talk About The Weather and Badly Broken Butterflies.


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2008)

Agni's *Wind Dance With Fire* was *effin awesome!!!!*

but their secon album _Mritunjaya_ was the worst compromise ever made by any band in order to get their album released - absolute hor$e$hit

*both the albums can be downloaded here*


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

*Firelake* : Always wondered what was that song which played on radio when I was strolling around the bar area in Stalker, later I found out it was a Ukranian *Female lead* *Melodic Death Metal* band 

I just love their tracks for Stalker 

and the very first album released
*
Temptation Journey* by Firelake
*www.imgx.org/files/12493_ytwai/df.jpg

*PS:* Its melodic death metal(though a few tracks are slow and soft) so dont listen to it if u really dont appreciate death metal genre.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*Amelie OST* (some of the best piano & harps scores, get a break from guitar riffs)

*images.amazon.com/images/P/B00005B602.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## napster007 (Mar 16, 2008)

*EGYPT CENRTAL*- Egypt central (self titled album)

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/6343/eccdnx0.th.jpg​
If you love *Linkin park* you will love this. The track no.2 of this album "over and under" is simply addictive. This album had been managed by the producers of LP and Korn 

if ur a rock fan... Get it asap. you will not regret it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 13, 2008)

Thrice - The Alchemy Index Vol. 3 & 4 Air & Earth.
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61AY91dfLAL._SL500_AA240_.jpg

Great album by one of the best new bands of this decade.all the tracks are a lyrical treat.production is top-notch as always.as a whole the band clicks on most songs.

here's the complete review(not by me)*www.sputnikmusic.com/album.php?reviewid=15799

also check out songmeanings.net for the meaning of tracks coz dustin writes most of the songs cryptically.

Recommended tracks

Broken Lungs
Daedalus
A Song For Milly Michaelson
Moving Mountains
The Lion and The Wolf
Child Of Dust


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2008)

Any of Hans Zimmers compositions for background score track lovers.Pick Mission Impossible II score album,awesome mix of background scores.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 13, 2008)

Minutes to Midnight - Linkin Park.


----------



## ancientrites (May 13, 2008)

below album meant for only black metalheads
Nyktalgia is a german black metal band their debut album "nyktalgia" was major hit.latest album is even more powerful.
Nyktalgia - Peisithanatos
*static.metal-archives.com/images/1/9/4/4/194434.jpg


----------



## eggman (Sep 25, 2008)

*baklan.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/The_Good_The_Bad_and_The_Queen_b.jpg

*The Good, the Bad & the Queen- Unnamed Band*

A great alternative Rock Album!!


----------



## gwenstefni (Sep 26, 2008)

guyz all rock noobs know of IM;PF;Metallica so keep your noob knowledge to you and recommend something new and unpopular in india.i guess this will block most of the recommendations but real music lovers know that non-mainstream music is also sometimes way better.zeeshan i fell in love with never too late when it was released.i also liked pain.almost all the canadian rockers produce very good music.anyone who likes christian rock or gospel music plz pm me some recommendations.
-------------------
Gwenstefni


Guaranteed ROI


----------



## eggman (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ratedrsuperstar??


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

Sora Wa Maru De by *Monkey Majik* 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/album/SoraWaMaruDe.jpg

Its a Canadian+Japanese pop-rock band. Some songs are worth listening.

Sora Wa Maru De, Mitsu Moto, Change, Futari, Long Shot Penny, I Miss You and Gandhara (yup this song is about our very own India )

I'm in love with this album and the great music + vocals.


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 26, 2008)

Shafqat Amanat Ali - Tabeer

Excellent album!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2008)

How to name it-Illayaraja


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

Pure win win classic synth reprise by The Prodigy
*www.grooveeffect.com/images/the-prodigy-invaders-must-die-1.jpg

Almost all songs deliver karma  Especially *Invaders Must Die*, *Omen*, *Thunder*, *Warrior Dance* and *Stand Up*.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 17, 2009)

gwenstefni said:


> guyz all rock noobs know of IM;PF;Metallica so keep your noob knowledge to you and recommend something new and unpopular in india.i guess this will block most of the recommendations but real music lovers know that non-mainstream music is also sometimes way better.zeeshan i fell in love with never too late when it was released.i also liked pain.almost all the canadian rockers produce very good music.anyone who likes christian



take my word and listen to these bands .....

1. Funeral for a friend.
2. Yellowcard
3. Atreyu
4. Trivium
5. Disturbed
6. Mudvayne

hope you got it , btw you can get the top notch list from me , i have all these band songs and a thousand more on my lips which only few people know .

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 17, 2009)

@eggman dude no.its not me.but i agree about metallica and co. 
he listens to three days grace so he sucks too 

BTW here's a album for true music fans irrespective of the genre and for REAL non-mainstream music supporters.

*www.ikuinenkaamos.net/

check their site out and dl their Closure EP.one of the best ep's i've heard


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2009)

^^that Closure track is awesome


----------



## eggman (Mar 17, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @eggman dude no......
> ....
> .....eard



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 18, 2009)

@ichi all tracks f'n rule.

@eggman lol but i like the wwe version(WM21)


----------



## eggman (Mar 18, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @eggman lol but i like the wwe version(WM21)



Batista ain't deniro


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 18, 2009)

^hcl:d


----------



## krates (Mar 18, 2009)

freedom,konvicted by akon
papertrail by t.i
metera , hybrid theory by linkin park
good girl gone bad rihanna
insomniac enrique


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 20, 2009)

^no offense but didnt u read the posts above u.urs is such a lame recco


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^no offense but didnt u read the posts above u.urs is such a lame recco



+1
lol


----------



## krates (Mar 20, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^no offense but didnt u read the posts above u.urs is such a lame recco



if you were saying that to me then one word GET LOST !!! i like them and i don't give a damn about you like it or not or anybody else..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 21, 2009)

well dude the whole point is recco'ing something that others will appreciate.i've seen u around for so long on this forum.technically u may be a pro but ur music taste is sooo n00bish

if u like RnB,pop or nu metal there are artisits with 1000x talent than the one's u've mentioned but who do not show up on E! everyday or have "all month long on this channel" popularity.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

You are nothin more than a line in your book ,


album - roses for the dead

by funeral for a friend , unmatched guitar .

Bro you should see a video of them , their drummer is awesome , he is on scream vocals too


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 24, 2009)

MCMXC a.D. by Enigma is great!


----------



## ArgyleSocker (Mar 26, 2009)

coool thanks


----------



## krates (Mar 26, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> well dude the whole point is recco'ing something that others will appreciate.i've seen u around for so long on this forum.technically u may be a pro but ur music taste is sooo n00bish
> 
> if u like RnB,pop or nu metal there are artisits with 1000x talent than the one's u've mentioned but who do not show up on E! everyday or have "all month long on this channel" popularity.



But there songs top the billboard 

i think you should suggest me some albums...

i love rap,r&b,hip hop.....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 26, 2009)

why do u want to be a part of the unthinking majority

i dont listen to hip-hop/rap/rnb but of some that i know u should try the wu-tang clan;the roots;nas;dj shadow(endtroducing album);black milk

hope u like 'em


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

A.R. Rahman - Singnature Collection. It contains 3 discs. Here are the name of the songs: 

Disc - 1

01. Arziyan - Delhi 6
02. Ringa Ringa - Slumdog Millionaire
03. Kabhi Kabhi Aditi - Jaane Tu Ya Jane Na
04. Gujarish - Ghajini
05. Tu Meri Dost - Yuvvraaj
06. Yun Hi Chala Chal - Swades
07. Masti Ki Pathshala - Rang De Basanti
08. O Humdum Suniyo Re - Saathiya
09. Fanaa - Yuva
10. Maiyya Maiyya - Guru
11. Mehandi Hai Rachnewali - Zubaida
12. O Re Chhori - Lagaan
13. Taal Se Taal Mila - Taal
14. Maa Tujhe Salaam - Vande Matram
15. O Bhanwre - Daud
16. Khamoshiyan Gungunane Lagi - One Two Ka 4
17. Ye Haseen Wadiyan - Roja



Disk - 2

01. Pappu Can't Dance Sala - Jaane Tu Ya Jane Na
02. Jai Ho - Slumdog Millionaire
03. Rehna Tu - Delhi 6
04. Behka - Ghajini
05. Tu Muskara - Yuvvraaj
06. Nazrein Milana - Jaane Tu Ya Jane Na
07. Rubaru - Rang De Basanti
08. Radha Kaise Na Jale - Lagaan
09. Dil Ne Jise Apna Kaha - Dil Ne Jise Apna Kaha
10. Chal Chhaiyan Chhaiyan - Dil Se
11. Nachle - Lakeer
12. Shaka Laka Baby - Nayak
13. Ho Ja Rangeela Re - Rangeela
14. Shano Shano - Yuvvraaj
15. Lattoo - Ghajini
16. Satrangi Re - Dil Se
17. Humma Humma - Bombay



Disk - 3

01. Kaise Mujhe - Ghajini
02. Kahin To - Jaane Tu Ya Jane Na
03. Mastam Mastam - Yuvvraaj
04. Ae Ajnabi - Dil Se
05. Ishq Bina Kya Jeena - Taal
06. Sunta Hai Mera Khuda - Pukar
07. Khalbali Khalbali - Rang De Basanti
08. Saathiya - Saathiya
09. Mitwa O Mitwa - Lagaan
10. Kehna Hi Kya - Bombay
11. Tere Bina - Guru
12. Pyaar Ye Jane Kaisa - Rangeela
13. Kahin Aag Lage - Taal
14. Awaara Bhanwre - Sapnay
15. Kabhi Neem Neem - Yuva
16. Kay Sara Sara - Pukar
17. Main Ramta Jogi - Taal


----------



## aditya1987 (Mar 26, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^no offense but didnt u read the posts above u.urs is such a lame recco





eggman said:


> +1
> lol



+2


----------



## krates (Mar 27, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> why do u want to be a part of the unthinking majority
> 
> i dont listen to hip-hop/rap/rnb but of some that i know u should try the wu-tang clan;the roots;nas;dj shadow(endtroducing album);black milk
> 
> hope u like 'em



will download them tomorrow thanks


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2009)

Listen 'RUBY RUBY' from keiser chefs. It's very good. Believe me it's worth listening.

I am posting YOUTUBE video link to that.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMDcOViViNY


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 27, 2009)

^oh no dude if u r a 14-16yr old then i can forgive u.otherwise the track is plain cheesy.listen to the killers if u want something more complex yet musicallly appealing

Mods get krates he's a f'n pirate


----------



## blueshift (Mar 27, 2009)

The Killers got much greater appeal but that Ruby Ruby song is listenable and good.


----------



## krates (Mar 27, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^oh no dude if u r a 14-16yr old then i can forgive u.otherwise the track is plain cheesy.listen to the killers if u want something more complex yet musicallly appealing
> 
> Mods get krates he's a f'n pirate


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 29, 2009)

please recommend me some good alternative/ punk rock/ rock n roll albums.

i recently watched the movie Rock N Rolla & liked its OST. so suggest me something on similar lines. thank you.


----------



## rollydudez (Jun 16, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Phobia - Breaking Benjamin(2006)*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/9/30/t_bbpm_6bf29fd.jpg
> 
> gr8 album for rock lovers not the best lyrically but it rocks totally the 1st track "the diary of jane" is an instant classic.
> 
> ...




i really love to listen his song..i love it..


________________
language


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> well dude the whole point is recco'ing something that others will appreciate.i've seen u around for so long on this forum.technically u may be a pro but ur music taste is sooo n00bish
> 
> if u like RnB,pop or nu metal there are artisits with 1000x talent than the one's u've mentioned but who do not show up on E! everyday or have "all month long on this channel" popularity.


That's not only the case with krates, but with the public in general too. LP, Akon are OK but over-rated, basically well known because of plain marketing. You wont generally hear about Trivium, YellowCard, Eluveitie here. (unless you are a technically-inclined music listener) since they are not marketted that well.
Same goes for Metallica, since I find Megadeth far more interesting and better than Metallica, but here, when you say metal, you'll only hear about Lars and James   (with the exception of metalheads)


sekhar_xxx said:


> please recommend me some good alternative/ punk rock/ rock n roll albums.
> 
> i recently watched the movie Rock N Rolla & liked its OST. so suggest me something on similar lines. thank you.


Hmm..never heard of it 
Punk rock genre was revolutionized by Green Day in the 90's with Dookie, and again in '03 when they released American Idiot. Their new album (21st Century Breakdown) is not like any of the previous albums (looks into pop, rock and ballads) but it might still be worth a listen.

On alternative (I have to say Pop) you can check out Nickelback.

I cant think of anything else now, but I hope this gets you started


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 16, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^no offense but didnt u read the posts above u.urs is such a lame recco




as krates said the albums was top in billboard and they were not bad at all.. even i too liked thm..  

and add 

Fort minor - Shinoda 
A little bit longer - Jonas brother
The reccession - Young jeezy


----------



## eggman (Jun 17, 2009)

Green Day's new album 
21st Century Breakdown 
*www.flashlightmusic.co.uk/article_pictures/437.jpg
is awesome!!! As good , or maybe better than their previous effort AMERICAN IDIOT!!!

Try it if you liked American Idiot!!

(Although the first single ,KNOW YOUR ENEMY , is quite weak compared to the other songs in the album)!!

My fav tracks:
¡Viva la Gloria!
Before The Lobotomy
East Jesus Nowhere
Peacemaker(My fav!!)
¿Viva La Gloria?
Horseshoes And Handgrenades
The Static Age
21 Guns

p.s. Please don't say "It' so mainstream...lol...its suckss....radio friendly sh!t...lol.....I like only Dookie...lol......i'm so underground ........lol......lol"


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 18, 2009)

eggman said:


> Green Day's new album
> 21st Century Breakdown
> *www.flashlightmusic.co.uk/article_pictures/437.jpg
> is awesome!!! As good , or maybe better than their previous effort AMERICAN IDIOT!!!
> ...



lol the banner looks to be more interesting than the tracks...


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2009)

^banner?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2009)

Aghora
Hammerfall
soilwork


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 19, 2009)

ok--can anyone suggest some of the top house or club albums--please


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli

Good guitars...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 20, 2009)

Death - the whole ****ing discography!


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 21, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli
> 
> Good guitars...



i believe you like this album.TBH i am very happy hellhammer has left the band for good and hopefully never returns.These symphonic guys should have retired long time back but none the less adding misery to black metal world ofcourse shagrath did say they dont consider black metal band anymore but this album certainly doesnt shy away from black metal.i also felt vortex(arcturus vocalist) involvement with his clean vocals.for guitar part dont you think you will notice most of the time 2 chord riffs by two guitarists in the first track.ok but there were some catchy riffs too in later tracks but all of them go bit slow with Godly hellhammer blazing bass drums speed (( bit computerised in recording studio almost all metal bands do this sort of thing to keep the momentum going )).

I have no idea about your interest in black metal.to me this album is pretty average.Again it depends on one mood ofcourse Dimmu fans will enjoy this album because for their patience for this release.i spoke about this album to indian dimmu fans out here and reaction were sort of mixed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 21, 2009)

TBH, I never understood why Dimmu Borgir is so famous.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 22, 2009)

@Psychosocial   
there are countless reason for them to be famous,i will state one of the fact is the drama/showbizz they create around and criticizing few american bands like korn and metallica in blabbermouth site.The amount of studio photos they make with make up,leater jackets,spikes ..etc all this very well attracts 16-17 yrs kids to be like them. 
   re recoding stormblast.perhaps one or two tracks would have been alright but entire album thats ridiculous.i havent seen any black metal bands re-recording their album.
   I have so many cons of dumbo burger that it will never end.


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ What would u suggest for black metal? I don't like the whole album per se, as I could say for Metallica's Black Album or say Led Zep II, which r awesome before they begin and till a long time after they end. Ive not tried Dimmu, other than this album. I find it great in some parts and okay in others. Was kinda listening when I wanted something new to please my ears with some heavy guitars and this album satisfied my need at that time. Maybe not legendary, but decent one/two time listen.


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

On a second listen, I realised that the whole album sounds pretty much the same!

Another excellent album - Vol II - Le dernier lever du jour by Cenizas.

Plz recommend some AC/DC tracks other than Back In Black & TNT. Anybody out here likes Creedence? 21st Century Breakdown by Green Day is good mindless headtapping(not headbangin, not entirely foot-tappin either).

Any comments on Chinese Democracy by GnR? I listened to it and there r no instantly likeable tracks like their classic Sweet Child/Paradise City, etc, even though there are SIX guitars playin...


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 23, 2009)

@ Techalomaniac
well to begin with black metal.i suggest you start off with few of them
 bathory - under the sign of black mark,then immortal - diabolical fullmoon mysticism,emperor - in the nightside eclipse,gorogorth - pentagram,enthroned - prophecies of pagan fire,marduk - those of the unlight.mayhem - de mysterris dom sathanas,graveland - carpathian wolves,Dodheimsgard - Monumental Possession,((black crucifixion - Promethean gift (EP)-->these guys took 15 years to come up with debut album ))
This is how i started off.believe it nor not i only hear black metal,drone doom and almost 250 gb combined with nsbm,viking,pagan metal.of course i download from source you know what i mean.
i occasionally hear death,heavy,thrash and gothic stuff.i believe at first you will be bored,sick,blood pressure of listening to black metal.but listening to one album a day you will get attached to it.
all the best


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas - The E.N.D (The Energy Never Dies)
Every song in that album will make you want to dance and just hang out at a club! But try to avoid track 8 Ring-a-ling(it's about phone sex!)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2009)

listened to the new album by Artillery called When Death Comes... great album!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

*img.mp3mixx.com/images/covers/46/464160/alb_2885554_big.jpg

Really cool album 

Listen to it on bandcamp (or perhaps buy the drm free 320kbps mp3 or flac @$9.95)
A Low High | All India Radio


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2011)

Couple of albums by Post Rock band, Mono (Japanese). If you like GY!BE, Caspian or Explosions in the Sky then this one is highly recommended.
Music style is layered. Starts with much simplicity and then  gets intricate. 

*One Step More and You Die* (8 songs, 51 minutes)
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/30/Mono_One_Step_More_And_You_Die.jpg


*You Are There* (6 songs, 60 minutes)
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b1/Mono-YouAreThere.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

The Appleseed  Cast - Peregrine
*i.imgur.com/MXniW.jpg

Post rock elements and laid back vocals. Fun to listen.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

for all the single teenage boys..
in love....
dis is absolutely recommended..
Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



i mean really... .. REALLY?
*29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly4u74Lye31qii6tmo1_250.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*i40.tinypic.com/20u33av.gif


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly18zzXZ3b1r9kp3yo1_400.gif


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg6rvwxsev1qc650d.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvt64m9owg1qcjokg.gif


----------



## Neuron (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*i.imgur.com/6vcN7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SsgD9.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for all the single teenage boys..
> in love....
> dis is absolutely recommended..
> Justin Bieber - My World (EP) 2009.



*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/085/Kornheiser_Why.JPG


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 20, 2012)

the first ever bashing I got!! 
so many faces!!!
well...
cmon..I was just..kiddin..
had forgot.. wer not kids here..
OK..


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2012)

*cdn.okcimg.com/php/load_okc_image.php/images/0x0/0x0/0/13180081412674369012.gif___1_500_1_500_cb94de6a_.png



Pratik Pawar said:


> the first ever bashing I got!!
> so many faces!!!
> well...
> cmon..I was just..kiddin..
> ...


----------



## Neuron (Feb 21, 2012)

Delerium - Chimera
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/25/Delerium_Chimera_album_cover.jpg

Delerium - Karma
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/2/2a/Delerium_-_karma.png/220px-Delerium_-_karma.png

Delerium - Nuages du Monde
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f6/Nuages_du_Monde.jpg


----------



## kaput (Feb 24, 2012)

Got to know something new here.
And it would be better if the recommendations came along with a little bit of intro. At least the genre or similar artists. 



Spoiler



Just my opinion



Artist: We are the fallen
Albums-
1. tear the world down
2.bury me alive

Something like Evanescence, Within temptation.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

*ALAN WAKE OST*

Cannot stretch this enough....guy's if you've played the game, you know what i'm talking about..


----------



## braindead (Mar 19, 2012)

The Secret World of Arrietty Soundtrack by Cecile Corbel
She plays the harp.Really soothing. 


Spoiler



*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100905073615/lyricwiki/images/thumb/3/32/Cecile_Corbel_-_The_Borrower_Arrietty_Image_Album.jpg/180px-Cecile_Corbel_-_The_Borrower_Arrietty_Image_Album.jpg


----------

